# All Males Should Be Round Up Into Some Sort Of Camp ...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Guardian Columnist Julie Bindel Says Put All Males ?In Some Kind of Camp? : The Other McCain

According to Julie Bindel:



> It won’t, not unless men get their act together, have their power taken from them and behave themselves. I mean, I would actually put them all in some kind of camp where they can all drive around in quad bikes, or bicycles, or white vans. I would give them a choice of vehicles to drive around with, give them no porn, they wouldn’t be able to fight – we would have wardens, of course! Women who want to see their sons or male loved ones would be able to go and visit, or take them out like a library book, and then bring them back.
> I hope heterosexuality doesn’t survive, actually. I would like to see a truce on heterosexuality. I would like an amnesty on heterosexuality until we have sorted ourselves out. Because under patriarchy it’s sh–.
> And I am sick of hearing from individual women that their men are all right. Those men have been shored up by the advantages of patriarchy and they are complacent, they are not stopping other men from being sh–.
> I would love to see a women’s liberation that results in women turning away from men and saying: “when you come back as human beings, then we might look again.”


Still trying to figure out what guys would do driving a white van around in camp 

Also, for the guys here who shockingly have wives/gfs that like them, they are wrong ....

In summary, the answer to female freedom is .... lesbianism .... sorry dudes ...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL!

That's all.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

this crap is why I think feminism is so far gone, it isn't useful anymore.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Crazy lady posts blog. Mainstream feminists ignore it because it's clearly crazy.

Therefore, feminist conspiracy about rounding up men into camps because a crazy lady believes that all women are actually homosexuals forced into heterosexual relationships...

You know, if you were to swap homosexual and heterosexual from that, well, she'd sound like this guy:










Because, you know, all homosexuals aren't really gay, they were made that way by other gays, according some of the right wing nuts in America.

That's funny, she even kinda looks like him, too. At least nobody's voting for this crazy lesbian.

Meanwhile, in mainstream female-land, for some reason, a lot of girls think this is hot:










Girls aren't going to stop drooling over hot boys or want to put them in camps just because one fugly crazy lesbian anti-male who calls herself a feminists says it's what should happen.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Read this. It's pretty funny.

An argument between a gay guy and this nut case about whether orientation is innate or decided:

Is sexual orientation a choice? - Life and Style - The Independent

It's not like the LGBT community is all in love with this lady.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sign me up, Last time I went to camp the wardens wouldn't let us drive. BTW, I won't be available for check out, (What I'm going to leave my quad and hammock for a weekend of henpecking?)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

No porn?


I'm out


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

as long as there is dirt and sticks there will be porn and fighting, Shhhh, don't tell the wardens. 

Also this is going to be a big camp, can we have north America, Australia is a bit dry?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

But what will we do with all of our free time?

What with all the not lowering the toilet seats, caring about personal hygiene, and fixing random crap around the house?

Actually, now that I think about it, it kind of sounds great.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thinking more about this. So we could camp, drive vehicles, not have to put the seat down, drink beer and watch football. Girlfriends come and visit but then have to leave..........

If it wasn't for me wanting to see my daughters grow up I would call is utopia


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait, England is a patriarchy? Last I checked, the whole British Commonwealth was under the rule of a QUEEN...

I think this feminist just wants all the pretty girls to herself.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Build potato guns of course.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Thinking more about this. So we could camp, drive vehicles, not have to put the seat down, drink beer and watch football. Girlfriends come and visit but then have to leave..........
> 
> If it wasn't for me wanting to see my daughters grow up I would call is utopia


Well, only until we become humans, then we will be allowed out of camp ... I don't know who makes the human call though?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Well, only until we become humans, then we will be allowed out of camp ... I don't know who makes the human call though?


Who would want to be called human then? Sounds like a non stop party to me. Maybe they can just close off Vegas and move all the non human men there?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That hag is dumber than a bag of hammers. 

You know what happens when you herd a bunch of men into an enclosed space and give them a lot of free time on their hands? They start planning things. 

When we men put our heads together and plan things... some really, really heavy sh!t is sure to go down...

Wars, uprisings, coups....

...anarchy....

No. You don't want to put all the world's men together in one camp. That's a really, really bad idea. Actually, it is the king of bad ideas.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You know what happens when you herd a bunch of men into an enclosed space and give them a lot of free time on their hands?


They start having gay sex.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This will never happen.

Who the hell will open the jar of jam?
@marduk, standing ovation dude. Just an excellent response to idiocy!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> They start having gay sex.


Actually, based on my observations, they start playing basketball. Not sure which is worse


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> Actually, based on my observations, they start playing basketball. Not sure which is worse


Just give them enough time...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> They start having gay sex.


Well, if she's right, one gay dude will turn the whole lot gay.

It will be gaymageddon!

I guess she'll have the pick of the ladies, then. Waitaminute... her agenda is becoming clearer now...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie Bindel is a gay woman who lives with a woman but who is opposed to gay marriage and actively hates and insults the entirety of the trans community. She also hates Arsenal football and vegetarians. She also wants to criminalize porn and suppress prostitution (more). But oddly she wants to do away with 'gender' entirely while at the same time saying one gender is better than the other. 

But if you read one piece by radical feminists you've read them all. They all have the same dense grammar filled with 'structuralism' and 20 other isms which all say the same thing and nothing. 

The only thing that marginally distinguishes Bindel from the rest of them is she's not psychotically antisemitic, which is also another tag in the galaxy of approved RFM think.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Is this Julie person serious, or is it a parody piece like Roosh's blog post about legalizing rape?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

She is a beaut!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> They start having gay sex.


Or...you get your d!ck sliced off with a Bowie knife by this male...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Or...you get your d!ck sliced off with a Bowie knife by this male...


And so the protection gangs get started..."I'll protect you from d*ck removal, but only if you have sex with only me". That way the biggest dude has a harem, and the d*ck removers prey on everyone who isn't in his harem.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> And so the protection gangs get started..."I'll protect you from d*ck removal, but only if you have sex with only me". That way the biggest dude has a harem, and the d*ck removers prey on everyone who isn't in his harem.


:rofl:


You're twisted....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You only just now noticed?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

hey we were camping with four wheelers and then somebody starts chopping body parts.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

This thread has devolved to unfunny.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> This thread has devolved to unfunny.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey you're the one who brought up d*ck slicing, not me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

marduk said:


> But what will we do with all of our free time?
> 
> What with all the not lowering the toilet seats, caring about personal hygiene, and fixing random crap around the house?
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, it kind of sounds great.


I'm scratching my balls just thinking about it.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


>


haha, ok, we're on an upswing again!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> And so the protection gangs get started..."I'll protect you from d*ck removal, but only if you have sex with only me". That way the biggest dude has a harem, and the d*ck removers prey on everyone who isn't in his harem.


what the actual ****?

you should write a tv series.

it would be like lord of the flies but with a giant **** on a stick instead of a pig's head.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Again, you can thank the script writer, bandit, for the d*ck slicing parts.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a feminist but all I could think of when I saw this was where is this awesome place with herds of men roaming around and how can I get tickets? mmmm....

Why didn't this happen when I was still single?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EnigmaGirl said:


> Why didn't this happen when I was still single?


Girl, you don't really want that which you're asking. For all of our sturm und drang on the subject, we need the civilizing influence of the gentler sex. You put too many men in one place with too much free time to not get to that honey-do list, and it goes downhill right quick.

Mad Max was a warning, not entertainment.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Again, look at any inner city cesspool. It's a matriarchy with few adult men. Good luck with that.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Are men useful?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

You know I do camp with an all male organization. 

Don't throw me in the brier patch!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> You know I do camp with an all male organization.
> 
> Don't throw me in the brier patch!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

We have the best youth protection program in the country. despite what you hear.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Although to be fair, I am big proponent of single sex education. All girls and all boys schools up through college I think are a good idea.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Girl, you don't really want that which you're asking. For all of our sturm und drang on the subject, we need the civilizing influence of the gentler sex. You put too many men in one place with too much free time to not get to that honey-do list, and it goes downhill right quick.
> 
> Mad Max was a warning, not entertainment.


Putting too many of any like group together leads to bad things. Old people in age-restricted neighborhoods get grouchy and hate kids. Teenagers hanging out together cause more trouble than if they were by themselves. Men scratch themselves and "forget" to wash. Women.....I don't know what they do because I'm not there, but you get the idea.

Being exposed to different kinds of people is what prevents us from falling into the trap of assuming that the way we'd normally act is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I saw this yesterday and read it wrong. 
I read,
"All Males Should Round Up Into Some Sort Of Camp ..."
as opposed to 

"All Males Should be Rounded Up Into Some Sort Of Camp ..."

I was thinking ER was going MGTOW for a second, where there no "Live, Laugh, Love" decorations on the walls.


----------



## Dycedarg (Apr 17, 2014)

marduk said:


> LOL!
> 
> That's all.


I almost got in trouble at work because you made me laugh so hard. This is gold.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

And in other news, people who enjoy being attracted to whoever they want to be attracted to and for some reason don't hate either gender, or genders in between...

Get on with their day job, have a beer after work, and go happily have sex with somebody.

And for some reason the world continues to go around and people are generally nice to each other.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> No porn?
> 
> 
> I'm out


Yep, me too! >


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow with an extra scoop of bat $hit crazy on top!!!! I am glad to have someone who finally agrees with me that men aren't human....we're super human!


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

I find myself wondering... If Julie was Jake.. that is, how would the world react to an equivalent male radical manist? journalist / activist ... doing pretty much the same things, but with gender's flipped?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anubis said:


> I find myself wondering... If Julie was Jake.. that is, how would the world react to an equivalent male radical manist? journalist / activist ... doing pretty much the same things, but with gender's flipped?


There is as much ugly/hate rhetoric from the men's movement as there is from some feminists. Just as most women and feminists do not agree with most, or all, of the hate spewed by some feminists... most men do not agree with the hate spewed by many in the men's movement.

Here is an interesting bit that quotes an important figure in the men's movement where he says he might not agree with some of what the more extreme do and say... but he believes that the extreme is necessary.. in other words he agrees with it but just does not want to do, or say, it himself. The ugly stuff that we see in the men's movement today is not new, it existed as a counter force against the women's rights movement from the very start. It just has a name now and several organized groups.



> For some, the "manosphere" offers a place to air real grievances about issues such as bias in family courts or sexual abuse suffered by men. But it also has spawned a network of activists and sites that take Farrell's ideology in a disturbing direction. Men's rights forums on sites like 4chan and Reddit are awash in misogyny and anti-feminist vitriol. Participants argue that false allegations of rape and domestic abuse are rampant, or that shelters for battered women are a financial scam. Others rail against women for being independent or sexually promiscuous.
> 
> These ideas have given rise to aggressive tactics and rhetoric. The National Coalition for Men—whose board of advisers includes Farrell—has fought to cut off state funding for domestic-violence programs if men aren't included. A Voice for Men's founder, *Paul Elam, who is a friend and protégé of Farrell's, has justified violence against women and written that some of them "walk through life with the equivalent of a I'M A STUPID, CONNIVING *****—PLEASE RAPE ME neon sign glowing above their empty little narcissistic heads." Other activists have published names of women they consider enemies and have praised online stalkers, such as the "Gamergate" mobs who bombard feminist critics with rape and death threats. *
> 
> ...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

But who will kill the spiders that need killing?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> That hag is dumber than a bag of hammers.
> 
> You know what happens when you herd a bunch of men into an enclosed space and give them a lot of free time on their hands? They start planning things.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. We could start a world sport league since we are all in the same camp...
OMFL. Old Man Football League (US football or "soccer")... Well have a big POKER tournament to decide which version. We just need a billion or so copies of Dogs Playing Poker, a billion or so steaks, a hundred million barbecues.
Bonus will be there wont be a spider or other bug that needs killing withing a mile of the camp.
WE GET TO KEEP THE TOILET SEAT UP!
I call dibs on the team name OMFL Weightlifters!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Damn I forgot the most important thing.
BEER!
Who is bringing the beer?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Anubis said:


> I find myself wondering... If Julie was Jake.. that is, how would the world react to an equivalent male radical manist? journalist / activist ... doing pretty much the same things, but with gender's flipped?


He would be fired. I agree with EleGirl that the two are comparable in terms of their capacity for lunacy, and don't disagree with Farrell that every movement has its wingnuts and zealots, but the two are not even remotely comparable in terms of social acceptance including but not limited to college catalogs, the type and quantity of books you will find in any decent library, what does and does not result in censure, influence on the common vernacular, influence on public awareness, etc.

In this regard, Mariah Blake's write up and Farrell's response are fairly illuminating in and of themselves.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> There is as much ugly/hate rhetoric from the men's movement as there is from some feminists. Just as most women and feminists do not agree with most, or all, of the hate spewed by some feminists... most men do not agree with the hate spewed by many in the men's movement.
> 
> Here is an interesting bit that quotes an important figure in the men's movement where he says he might not agree with some of what the more extreme do and say... but he believes that the extreme is necessary.. in other words he agrees with it but just does not want to do, or say, it himself. The ugly stuff that we see in the men's movement today is not new, it existed as a counter force against the women's rights movement from the very start. It just has a name now and several organized groups.


They are a perfect balance. Fortunately, the male version is at the edge of society. The female version is actual able to exist in mainstream academia, but is largely marginalised by society as a whole.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Hmmm. We could start a world sport league since we are all in the same camp...
> OMFL. Old Man Football League (US football or "soccer")... Well have a big POKER tournament to decide which version. We just need a billion or so copies of Dogs Playing Poker, a billion or so steaks, a hundred million barbecues.
> Bonus will be there wont be a spider or other bug that needs killing withing a mile of the camp.
> WE GET TO KEEP THE TOILET SEAT UP!
> I call dibs on the team name OMFL Weightlifters!


Yes, I a quite looking forward to it actually. Even having my willy sliced off would not be that awkward as I would not have a use for it anyway, I can always squat to pee.
That said, I would value not being buggered.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr The Other said:


> They are a perfect balance. Fortunately, the male version is at the edge of society. The female version is actual able to exist in mainstream academia, but is largely marginalised by society as a whole.


Much of what the men's rights movement is preaching, even the most radical part of it used to be main stream. It's been pushed into the extreme. 

Surely you know that there was a time when women who wanted equal rights were not just verbally attacked... but beaten, killed, jailed and on and on. That is what has moved into the extreme of the Men's Movement.

I've read about some colleges now starting classes in men's rights and the Men's Rights Movement... so just stand by. We will have academic radicals on all sides of this to start threads about. I've actually read some of it already out there.

To be clear... it will be a sad day when radical malinist join radical feminist... not a good thing.

I do believe that on both sides of the extremist spectrum, a lot of what we hear are people purposely being extreme to make a point and/or get attention.... and they are very often not saying what they really believe... .it's a show.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Much of what the men's rights movement is preaching, even the most radical part of it used to be main stream. It's been pushed into the extreme.
> 
> Surely you know that there was a time when women who wanted equal rights were not just verbally attacked... but beaten, killed, jailed and on and on. That is what has moved into the extreme of the Men's Movement.
> 
> *I've read about some colleges now starting classes in men's rights and the Men's Rights Movement... so just stand by. We will have academic radicals on all sides of this to start threads about. I've actually read some of it already out there*.


Academia actually does a good job of gate keeping and they keep out those they deem to hold inappropriate political beliefs. I work in academia and unfortunately the atmosphere on many campuses is one of political posturing more than debating ideas. Rigid ideology of any stripe makes people stupid and it thwarts the search for truth.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Much of what the men's rights movement is preaching, even the most radical part of it used to be main stream. It's been pushed into the extreme.
> 
> Surely you know that there was a time when women who wanted equal rights were not just verbally attacked... but beaten, killed, jailed and on and on. That is what has moved into the extreme of the Men's Movement.
> 
> ...


That is fair. There is a reason that the wackier bits of feminism are not as marginalised as the wackier bits of mens rights - it is that historically the latter have done far more damage. I was brought up in the 80's and that means I am much older than most people alive today, so the world moves on quickly and we are seeing MRA gain from that.

I have had two radical feminist friends. One considered me to be a racist misogynist. Racist as I suggested he had not faced much anti-Mexican racism (she was a US citizen, her name was Jolene, her second name was Irish, she had pale skin and green eyes) and because I was on a Mens Rights website (by which she meant TAM). 

My other radical feminist friend found the suggest I was a racist misogynist amusing. To be fair I have no white males in my social group here. They are clearly very different. The first lady, like many MRA, bases her feelings on anger (she actually only had males friends oddly), the second on wanting the best for women. Whether they are claiming to speak for men, women or lemurs, the important thing is whether it is based on anger or betterment (they can be mixed together, I acknowledge).


----------

